# 2 firefighters killed in Philly warehouse fire



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

April 09, 2012 13:47 GMT

%reldate(2012-04-09T13:31:33

PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- Two Philadelphia firefighters are dead after a wall collapsed on them while they fought a massive early-morning warehouse fire in Philadelphia.

Fire officials say five firefighters were inside a furniture store adjacent to the vacant warehouse when a wall collapse trapped them Monday morning.

Fire Commissioner Lloyd Ayers identified the firefighters as a 60-year-old man and a 25-year-old man.

Hot embers whipped by strong winds ignited seven other structures, including six homes. Those fires were extinguished.

Three other firefighters were injured with one admitted to a hospital.

Ayers says the last time the city's fire department lost multiple members in one fire was in 2004.

Police began banging on the doors of nearby homes shortly after the fire was reported. No injuries were reported among the displaced.


----------



## benny (Apr 9, 2012)

RIP brothers.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 9, 2012)

THE FIREFIGHTERS PRAYER

When I'm called to duty God

wherever flames may rage

give me strength to save a life

whatever be its age

Help me to embrace a little child

before it is too late

or save an older person from

the horror of that fate

Enable me to be alert

to hear the weakest shout

and quickly and efficiently

to put the fire out

I want to fill my calling and

to give the best in me

to guard my neighbor and

protect his property

And if according to your will

I have to lose my life

bless with your protecting hand

my children and my wife.

God bless you brothers, Rest in Peace


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 10, 2012)

The building owners may be brought up on charges for having ignored multiple code violations. I understand from the grapevine that three NOV's were issued and the property owner ignored them. Additionally a hearing was scheduled for May with the intent of condemning the property for Sheriff's Sale, as the owners owed the City over $72,000 in unpaid taxes.

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news/local_news/will-charges-come-in-firefighters%27-deaths-041012


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 10, 2012)

“I have no ambition in this world but one, and that is to be a fireman. The position may, in the eyes of some, appear to be a lowly one; but we who know the work which the fireman has to do believe that his is a noble calling. There is an adage which says that, "Nothing can be destroyed except by fire." We strive to preserve from destruction the wealth of the world which is the product of the industry of men, necessary for the comfort of both the rich and the poor. We are defenders from fires of the art which has beautified the world, the product of the genius of men and the means of refinement of mankind. But, above all; our proudest endeavor is to save lives of men-the work of God Himself. Under the impulse of such thoughts, the nobility of the occupation thrills us and stimulates us to deeds of daring, even at the supreme sacrifice. Such considerations may not strike the average mind, but they are sufficient to fill to the limit our ambition in life and to make us serve the general purpose of human society.” -Edward F. Croker, Chief of Department, F.D.N.Y. 1899-1911


----------



## Frank (Apr 11, 2012)

ouch RIP and speedy recovery for the injured


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 11, 2012)

Gary,

Thanks for getting me all emotional for the day, that last verse choked me up.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

It has just come to light that not only do the property owners have this derelict property in Philly, they also have several other derelict properties and also some that are maintained- All with outstanding property tax bills in excess of $400,000.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.philebrity.com/2012/04/10/from-the-desk-of-christopher-sawyer-about-the-fire/

Interesting short story on the "Property Squatting" problem in Philly (and probably every other urban area in the USA....)


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 11, 2012)

gbhammer,

I apologize.

I was a firefighter in Florida for 15 years, anytime losing a brother/sister, much less two is emotional. it is one of the things firefighters' accept as part of their calling. on average 175 firefighters die in the line of duty every year. of all the jobs I've had over the years it was the most fun and rewarding.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 11, 2012)

InspectorGuy,

sounds like it's time Philly collects, in more ways than one ...


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> I was a firefighter in Florida for 15 years


Where?.....


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 11, 2012)

palm beach county


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> palm beach county


Just up the road.

I would like to thank you for your service in what we now refer to as "The Tri County Area".


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you kindly.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 11, 2012)

I was an instructor for the fire academy that used to be in Boynton Beach, taught lots of firefighters from Dade and Browards counties. I used to spend time down in Miami Beach at the Convention Center, and at the old Orange Bowl


----------



## Frank (Apr 12, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> gbhammer,I was a firefighter in Florida for 15 years, anytime losing a brother/sister, much less two is emotional. it is one of the things firefighters' accept as part of their calling. on average 175 firefighters die in the line of duty every year. of all the jobs I've had over the years it was the most fun and rewarding.


Losing a brother or a sister is bad-- Come December I will have completed 40 years as an active volunteer.  It is getting harder to keep up with the younger ones.

Firefighting goes back 5 generations in my family since my grandmother's grandfather Capt Jarvis resigned his commission under Lee to take Chief of Petersburg during the war in 1863.  Through me we have had a Chief in each generation.  I ran with my dad and brothers as a teenager and two of my brothers and a sister in law are active volunteers now.  Two of my children have taken up the call as volunteers and my son doubles it as a carreer--the nights he is not on duty at work he tends to spend at the volunteer station near his home--it is nice to get paid for something you will do for free.

My dad and I took up fire protection engineering as a profession while volunteering as firefighters.  My middle child firefighting daughter is following us in engineering.

The 175 figure is old, it has been under 100 for a number of years now and the majority are cardiac incidents, last couple years majority of trama related have been vehicle accidents.

I worry more about my young daughters when they are out on a date with some young man than when my son or 21 year old middle child is fighting fire with me--given the 1 in 200 odds that a youthful driver will be involved in a fatal accident between 16 and 25.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

Franik,

what a wonderful family tradition you have, and 40 years on the job is incredible! your community is so lucky to have people like you that are willing to give back so much.

Glad to hear the average of 175 has dropped significantly. That's what it was when I left the job in 1997 to move to Massachusetts.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2012)

GBrackins,

I'm from PBC also.  Did you instruct in Boynton/Delray with Tim M. and Bob Shaw?  I left there in 1994.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

and Jack McCart ....


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

I was at the Academy from 1990 to 1997 when I moved to Massachusetts. Mr. Monahan was a trip to work with. I taught Fire Officer and assisted in Haz-Mat courses.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 12, 2012)

View attachment 1292

	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is a PDF of Philadelphia Fire Department General Memo 12-94, with all of the funeral information for anyone wishing to attend. I will be attending the viewing on Friday evening. I know it's a long shot but if anyone else is coming and you want to grab a bite to eat afterwards, hit me up in private message.

View attachment 558


Philadelphia Line Of Duty Deaths Announcements.pdf

Philadelphia Line Of Duty Deaths Announcements.pdf


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

Inspector Guy,

thank you so very much for posting the announcements. I will be unable to attend, but my brother-in-law is a Philly cop, and will be attending. Hopefully they will receive the turnout and respect due their ultimate sacrifice.


----------

